# General Horse question



## debbsygirl (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm very new to having horses and forgive me if you think this question seems dumb but why do i need to use string to tie up my horse? Please enlighten me


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

The string will break but the leadrope probably won't so if the horse pulls back or gets scared or spooks being tied by a solid leadrope to a solid ring means something has to give... broken bones! pinched nerves, hurt horse! VET BILLS too lol.

Always use a string that will break if too much strain is placed on it


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

that said some headcollars now have velcro or leather breakpoints so when leading the same applies


----------



## karlhague (Nov 14, 2009)

Cascara said:


> that said some headcollars now have velcro or leather breakpoints so when leading the same applies


Basically if the horse is tied to something that wont break and it spooks, it runs the risk of breaking its neck.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

i normally use a loop of baling twine. if they did decide to panic a sharp jerk would break the twine rather then pull the fence/stable down!


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Zayna said:


> i normally use a loop of baling twine. if they did decide to panic a sharp jerk would break the twine rather then pull the fence/stable down!


Just a point to beware of, please never tie the horse (loop or no loop) to a moveable object! I have seen horses towing gates, stable doors and a trailer in their bid for freedom, very nasty results too!


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Cascara said:


> Just a point to beware of, please never tie the horse (loop or no loop) to a moveable object! I have seen horses towing gates, stable doors and a trailer in their bid for freedom, very nasty results too!


good point!


----------



## haylesequine (Nov 18, 2009)

basically its in case they pull back. String will break and prevent them from possibly damaging themselves. You can buy quick release leadropes, bungie ties or quick clips that are also really good if you are worried about your horse maybe doing this.


----------



## debbsygirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh! it makes sense now, sorry if you think im a right newbie! I am learning!


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

I always use baler twine, the spanish think im mad, as they all tie up straight to a ring on the wall..


----------



## bulldozer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Another point to remember with baler twine is, its best to use thin stuff off small bales of hay or straw, the big round bales have extra thick twine that doesn't break as easy:001_huh:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Cascara said:


> Just a point to beware of, please never tie the horse (loop or no loop) to a moveable object! I have seen horses towing gates, stable doors and a trailer in their bid for freedom, very nasty results too!


Valid point But may I just say.. Ive had horses all my life sold up last year. The chestnut mare in the pics was a nightmare for breaking free in the five years I owned her.. I had her from a 3/4 year old and i could have the thinist piece of balin twine on her and she could still pull the a panel off the side of my mates horse box (that was a shocker I told my mates hubby don't get my horse out Im going the loo when i come back i can unload..lol, i got back and he had got her out and tied her to her to the string and her haynet was tied to it aswell.. Next thing she was cantering across the field with a haynet trailing with her..lol) luckily never hard to catch ..she pulled a fence down on christmas day.. her door off its hinges.. I'd go a show work in and do my class then throw her in back in the box... hahah


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX (Dec 17, 2009)

hahah i also live in spain but had horses in england and some of the things i do they think are crazy!!  have you tried riding the silla vaquera i have with bad results much too wide for me and my short legs


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

Cascara said:


> Just a point to beware of, please never tie the horse (loop or no loop) to a moveable object! I have seen horses towing gates, stable doors and a trailer in their bid for freedom, very nasty results too!


Or a very unstable fence  my friend did that, one minuet there was a horse and a fence the next there was a horse attached to a little white fence cantering off down the field! lol


----------



## Barry G (Feb 13, 2010)

The idea of tying the horse with a lead rope attached to a head collar to a piece of string attached to a hook is that if the horse decides to rear up or do anything else erratic, the string breaks and leaves the horse free to move away. Using typically baling twine is questionable since if double looped it is pretty strong whereas using traditional string made of natural fibres can mean that the string gives way too easily.

However there are disadvantages in this system:

A typical lead rein tied onto twine/string does not free up as easily as it would if tied directly on to the hook. So even the use of a quick release 
knot on the lead rope does not help in cases of emergency.

Secondly a frightened loose horse can be dangerous to humans or other horses standing close by. 

Personally, on my own horse, I prefer to use a lead rope which has a quick release catch at both ends - one end is attached to the head collar - the other to the ring bolted into a wall or secure timber framing. 
Surprisingly such lead ropes are not readily available. But I know my horse and I expect her to behave in a particular fashion.

I try to teach her to stand still untethered for many routine scenarios - but I have the luxory of being able to do this. Western riders routinely teach their horses to stand if the reins are dropped to the ground - but that practice is a different mind set - perhaps not to be followed in the UK, 

This issue is like many issues in the world of horses, everyone has their own preference but in this case the majority seem to favour the use of string which will break in an emergency.

I would suggest you use the string (as against baling twine) - especially if that is the system the other horse handlers follow.


----------

